# Recommend a brand of pistachio paste?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Before I became a pastry chef, I made the mistake of not paying attention to the brands of some of the ingredients I worked with.  I do remember that there can be quite a difference in pistachio pastes - some are bright green while some are muddy.  Others have almost a floral flavor.  

Does anyone have a favorite brand they want to recommend?  I am waiting to hear back from my vendor to see if I can get samples, but thought I would check with you guys, too.  Thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cresco, SPA out of Italy.  Pure pistachio paste, nothing else. ^&*%!-ing expensive though.

Stay away from pastes made for icecreams, they usually have waaay too much ariticial almond essence and enough green food colour to make the world pee green for a week.


----------



## david castillo (Mar 3, 2012)

Pernigotti 100% pure Sicilian. Not too oily, slightly salty. Hella flavor though.


----------



## whynut (May 28, 2012)

We are selling 100% Pure pistachio pastes and Hazelnut pastes, which are currently being used by the likes of Roccoco, Artisan Du Chocolat and in the Great British Bake off (Filming as we speak).

There is absolutely no artificial almond taste (as there are no almonds), just 100% pistachios.  The price is a also significantly cheaper than other pastes on the market.  I would be happy to send you a small taster sample for you to try before you buy.  Please do check out our website: (PM for link)


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never been able to get my hands on MEC brand pistachio paste, but I've heard it's excellent.

Stay away from pistachio compounds!

I've been using the Albert Uster unsweetened brand, it's good - a little oily (it's 60% pistachio and 40% almonds), and for the buttercream and macaron filling I use it for, it works very well.  They also have a sweetened paste that I haven't tried, its just pistachio (no almonds) and sugar.


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

I use the MEC3 and love it.

I've tried the Uster brands but would not recommend either one. The plain has way too much almond flavor for me. The sweetened paste has a nice flavor, but I don't want the extra sugar.


----------



## rajeev (Apr 28, 2005)

I have come across pistacchio paste from Pregel, Mec3, Patisfrance,DGF.

Undoubtedly Mec 3 stand way above only for pistacchio paste reason real pistacchio taste and for colour too.

we use it for pistacchio macaroon as well for the gelatoes and its great!

just go for it you will love it!!!!

regards,

Rajeev


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Who do you get the MEC from?  I've never been able to get it locally.... I know it's that good so I'd be willing to pay for shipping.

Sparrow (here in Boston) used to carry the Agrimontana brand (their apricot preserve/jam was the best on the planet) but stopped years ago and I haven't been able to get anything remotely as good, so I stopped making my apricot linzertorte rather than use anything else.  I don't mean to hijack the thread, but if you know of a distributor who carries Agrimontana as well as MEC, pass along their name - Thanks!


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

Paris Gourmet

http://www.parisgourmet.com/PG_ProductPage?id=01t80000002AIf8AAG


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## hettyking (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I'd love the link to your website.  I'm looking for pistachio paste so that I can make the pistaccio torta from Venice.  Thanks.


----------



## ifigourmet (Mar 30, 2013)

I know of a good source and would be happy to share. Please PM if you want some info on 100% pure pistachio paste from DGF in France and a pistachio flavor paste/compound from Dreidoppel in Germany. Both are excellent products - it really depends on your application.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm buying pistachio paste the first time ... The brand is Sosa ingredients, does anybody know it? 

Is it good or not?


----------



## taste master (May 21, 2014)

try Trablit, its pretty good


----------

